# DIY Shallow Water Anchors



## redneck (Jun 5, 2004)

I know there are a lot of shallow water fishermen here so figured this would come in handy for everyone on a shallow water anchor system.

I have used PVC pipes for years but got tired of fooling with them and the mess they make so I have been working on coming up with a cheap alternative to the expensive manufactured models.

This is my second attempt and I have it nailed now, they work GREAT. I have used these to anchor my 22 foot Xpress in the high winds over the past week with no issues and am 100% satisfied with their performance.

Here is a link to the video that shows the shallow water anchors (cou;dn't figure out how to embed the video here).






You can get full details on the cost and what I did to make these here:

DIY Shallow Water Anchors


----------



## Richard P (Jun 20, 2010)

Why do I have to subscribe to look at the website?


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Richard P said:


> Why do I have to subscribe to look at the website?


You don't. Just scroll down the page.


----------



## redneck (Jun 5, 2004)

Richard P said:


> Why do I have to subscribe to look at the website?


You don't. Just close the window.


----------

